# The Joker Vertical Sig



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

So I'm working on vertical sigs now, and I made one of the joker.

Feel free to critique:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I really like it, only thing Id do diffrent was Id add some very mild shading or texture to the white border just to tone it down.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

You think the border is too much? I didn't have it at first, but once I put it, I felt it looked better.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

No, Id keep the border the sizing and everything is perfect its just it needs to be less plain.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

damn man that sig is crazy, nice work


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks. I'm gonna play around with the border to see if I can come up with something better.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Its very nice, I love it. I agree with toxic about the border. If the border cover part of the image you could play around with the blending modes or the opacity a little and I think it would make the sig look even hotter. 

Very nice


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

I took the border out completely, and I also made another:

















Btw, 'The Fallen' is a another username I go by.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

seriously man i love these sigs, the one on the left has got to be my favorite sig ive seen from you

there some crazy work man, keep it up


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

eric2004bc said:


> seriously man i love these sigs, the one on the left has got to be my favorite sig ive seen from you
> 
> there some crazy work man, keep it up


Thanks!


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hawk (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes Nice work


----------



## Jamal (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats lookin' real nice dude


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

D.P. said:


> Btw, 'The Fallen' is a another username I go by.


Is ''Double.Penetration.'' not good enough for you anymore?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Try upping the satuartion slightly. It will either make the colors pop more or make it look like crap. One way looks awesome the other looks terribad. Try it lol


----------

